
Apple announces next iPhone event for September 12: ‘Gather round’ - ryeguy_24
https://9to5mac.com/2018/08/30/apple-iphone-event-announced/
======
makecheck
There’s always some hint in the name, and this time I’d bet on a truly round
Apple Watch. They were probably using the iPhone X to test their ability to
deal with weird screen curves.

